# HELP NEED TO CHOOSE!!!URGENT



## Freddy (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey guys I just got in Chapman MFA Production Cinematography. Due to some confusion in their Graduate office they put me in Cinematography instead of Direction. I don't know what to do. I on Waiting list CSULA MFA Production and my no. is 4 apart from that I am very hopeful from London Film School. The Dept. chair at Chapman told me that she will Fill me in Direction if the place got empty due to some 1 not accepting or else u can take a transfer to Direction after your 1 st yr but its hard. I am so Confused Please need some help what shall I do...?


----------



## CopyrightAFI (Jun 7, 2009)

Find out all you can about Chapman MFA Production Cinematography 
and see if it is something that will be useful to you as a director.

Then, work with Graduate Office and the Dept. Chair to seek your place in the Director course.

Your Key Decision is where to go to film school.
Let us know what you decide

Chapman
http://ftv.chapman.edu/

London Film School
- I do not know about it.
http://www.lfs.org.uk/

CSULA MFA Program
California State University Los Angeles
- http://www.calstatela.edu/

As a Director
you will benefit from experience you gain
- shooting & collaborating with a Director
- editing & collaborating with a Director
- working with Story ”¢ Treatment ”¢ Script
- working with actors


----------



## Freddy (Jun 7, 2009)

Sir,

      I have already directed short films,written and edited so I am aware of these three disciplines, the only one left in Cinematography of which I know little or almost nothing about. The only  backdraw in the Cinematography course is that in the Graduation film I will be a DP and not a Director, which is a bit frustrating. I mean a director directing me. One can understand the frustration.I am still kind of after the Dept chair to do something about the matter. But the point is what shall I do if they are not able to give me the Direction seat, then shall I take my chances to get a transfer next year or drop Chapman all together or is it possible to take a transfer to another University altogether where they are having MFA  Film Production coz the 1st year is similar for all the disciplines..


----------



## CopyrightAFI (Jun 7, 2009)

Hello Freddy

I will ask a Chapman professor I know about it.
He may provide more info for you.

It may be possible to learn something about
Cinematography at Chapman - collaborate with
another Student as a cameraman - and then
shoot another short film as a director.

You say you know little or almost nothing
about Cinematography. Try it. You may like it.

Shooting is very rewarding.
Lighting is something you continue to learn
about all your life.


----------



## Freddy (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks a lot sir. I really appreciate it. Me and my parents are going through a great Dilemma as Chapman is really super expensive. What will be of it knowing that it didnt get me something that I really wanted..and sir how difficult is it to make a transition from Cinematography to Direction in the Industry...?


----------



## CopyrightAFI (Jun 11, 2009)

Have your friend call Michele Kennedy 714-628-2853, she is the person the "Green Lights" the projects, she is great and nice and will answer any questions they might have.


----------



## airwaterfire (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Freddy,

Here's the deal... The transition into directing is competitive, but not impossible after a year at Chapman, especially if you do what it requires: Making sure the Chair knows all along your intentions, taking directing classes with eh directors as electives, and making a film that proves your skill and talent at the end of the year. If you do those things (the politics and the talent demonstration) you can switch. Invariably you will learn a great deal from the Cinematography program, though if you switch you'll never get the benefit of Bill Dill's tutelage which is worth every penny, an attitude as he may have at times, AFI's Cinematography program I have heard has suffered a bit in his abscence. 

If you do not switch you can direct independently... applying for opportunities to direct a January film with a 10k budget 9whichequals a thesis in scale), or providing your own money and shooting an independent study. 

Chapman is all about collaboration, so if your really that worried about working with a director, some humility may be a great thing.

In the end... its not like what you do in film school determines what you do the rest of your life... it just increases your skill set.

Talk to Michele... she's rather amazing.


----------

